# Chair Rail Height into Window



## gatewayfc (Jul 2, 2014)

I would remove the window apron and hold the chair rail tight under the windowsill


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Trim is cheap enough to do a few test samples--I think the first suggestion has merit---also--if you install above the sill---try a mitered return--and stop at the edge of the window opening---see how that looks.

I do a lot of sampling when I'm not sure----


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Searching chair rail, I think attached photo is similar to what you want. Might as well go a little higher than what's usual and wrap around the corner. Looks like it's better to be away from window sill than closer and never under the window. Hope it helps.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Trim is cheap enough to do a few test samples--I think the first suggestion has merit---also--if you install above the sill---try a mitered return--and stop at the edge of the window opening---see how that looks.
> 
> I do a lot of sampling when I'm not sure----


 

+ 1 to what oh'mike says.


----------



## billkitch (Jul 4, 2014)

It was so beautiful, and you can also try it out.


----------



## jgrohol (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys for the second set of eyes. I laid out a few options with small pieces of rail and ended up replacing the apron and running it straight through. Looks very good and at a height I'm very happy with. 

Thanks!


----------

